# Cosmotron Gx With An Interesting Dial....



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a Cosmotron GX from 1975, recently arrived from Japan. When I saw the not too clear seller's pictures I wasn't sure I'd be too taken by it, since it's a green dial, not my favourite dial colour. However, it's a Cosmotron GX, which are not seen at large too often, and I got it for a very reasonable price









Maybe the design isn't to everyone's taste, but I find the 'hammered' metallic finish to the dial very nice - it's a greyish green so not too...er...green:










Produced in October 1975 as per the serial number:










The movement in these is a single coil tuning fork type, made by Citizen in Japan, under licence from Bulova. I haven't had the back off this one - although a snap on type it's very tight, although the movement is removed from the front. As far as I can tell from on-line translation, the seller described the watch as being out by 3+ minutes a day - a lot for a tuning fork watch which were originally spec'd at +/- 60 seconds a month. Maybe this put bidders off - but the reality is that the watch is in fact keeping very good time


















Stephen


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well it's not going to be everyone's taste........but it is to mine! - really like it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What`s not to like? IMO it`s really cool B)


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Unusual colour but I like it.Looks in excellent condition.

Enjoy.

Trev.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Excellent. Really like the dial. With a single coil, it's the Bulova 219 series movement. This movement used a weight on the other side of the fork for balance. Many don't like this caliber, saying Bulova cheapened it but I think it's neat. I have two wrist watches and a pocket watch with the Bulova version of the movement - all running well.


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice. Looks really good


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Stephen! :thumbsup:



Oliverb said:


> With a single coil, it's the Bulova 219 series movement.


Similar to the 219 but it seems Citizen decided to turn the non-coil tuning fork cup (weight) through 90 degrees....and put it on the other side of the tuning fork:

Cal 3701B


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice........ I wasn't aware that Citizen used the same dating format in their serial numbers, thanks for that snippet ( if I did know I had forgotten , very posible ! )


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Interesting. Wonder how this movement holds up compared with Bulova's design?



Silver Hawk said:


> Nice one Stephen! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Oliverb said:


> Interesting. Wonder how this movement holds up compared with Bulova's design?


I don't know the answer, but I don't think the 219 and the 3701B were particular inferior to the two coil models. Paul the Silver Hawk will know better though 

Stephen


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Accutron collectors consider the 219 caliber to be inferior because they believe Bulova cheapened it. These models sold for as low as $75 MSRP when new. All three of mine are happily humming away. I'm not trying to put down this caliber, just repeating what others feel about it. Personally, I think it is just as interesting as any other Accutron caliber, representing a unique time in the history of watch design. The Accutron watch has been described as the oldest example of electronic design still in continuous use. Unless because of component failure, they require far less routine maintenance than the traditional mainspring driven mechanical movement.



Morris Minor said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Wonder how this movement holds up compared with Bulova's design?
> ...


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Oliverb said:


> Accutron collectors consider the 219 caliber to be inferior because they believe Bulova cheapened it. These models sold for as low as $75 MSRP when new. All three of mine are happily humming away. I'm not trying to put down this caliber, just repeating what others feel about it. Personally, I think it is just as interesting as any other Accutron caliber, representing a unique time in the history of watch design. The Accutron watch has been described as the oldest example of electronic design still in continuous use. Unless because of component failure, they require far less routine maintenance than the traditional mainspring driven mechanical movement.


That's interesting, thanks for the comment - I'm sure the changes to the movement design were cost related. And it may explain why Citizen chose to call this a Cosmotron, rather than a Hisonic which has the 2 coil movement and was an expensive watch. Although the GX wasn't cheap, I guess the Cosmotron label (of which there were many models) helped to retain a more exclusive feel to the Hisonic.

Stephen

Stephen


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Morris Minor said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> > Accutron collectors consider the 219 caliber to be inferior because they believe Bulova cheapened it. These models sold for as low as $75 MSRP when new. All three of mine are happily humming away. I'm not trying to put down this caliber, just repeating what others feel about it. Personally, I think it is just as interesting as any other Accutron caliber, representing a unique time in the history of watch design. The Accutron watch has been described as the oldest example of electronic design still in continuous use. Unless because of component failure, they require far less routine maintenance than the traditional mainspring driven mechanical movement.
> ...


I'm attracted to them because they are unique and other folks aren't interested. That way the prices are lower!


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Oliverb said:


> I'm attracted to them because they are unique and other folks aren't interested. That way the prices are lower!


Good point! I've only seen a few GX's on Yahoo Japan, and good ones go for decent money. I can't recall seeing one on eBay. The two I've got both had problems reported in their descriptions - the first Silver Hawk sorted via a service and the second, featured in this thread, seems to be running pretty well.....

Stephen


----------

